# Wistron Neweb device



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I have recently installed an internet security/intrusion detection device on my home network (a Fingbox). The intrusion detection software sends me an occasional alert that a device called "Wistron Neweb" has attempted to join the network. After a few minutes, the unknown device drops off again.

I have researched the device name on the Internet, and it seems to be associated with DirecTV equipment, perhaps my DECA adapter. Can anyone shed any light on what this device is, and why it periodically attempts to join my network? I have blocked access, so if the device fails to join the network, does this have any effect on my DirecTV set-up?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I’d assume if you block it you are keeping it from doing stuff.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably a DECA or CCK, I'd think the receivers would show up as Directv devices.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well I'd assume if you block it you are keeping it from doing stuff.


How important can this "stuff" be if I can't tell any difference? Perhaps you have some insight as to what the stuff might be?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> How important can this "stuff" be if I can't tell any difference? Perhaps you have some insight as to what the stuff might be?


If its blocking anything it could be when you are running searches or using the iPad or similar app out of Home or downloading of posters etc or on demand. Have you checked if on demand works? It's also possible it's not blocking anything important and you can ignore it. I just wonder if it's blocking searches and such and forcing them to run on the machine instead of online.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

New DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit hits FCC with wireless in tow


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> If its blocking anything it could be when you are running searches or using the iPad or similar app out of Home or downloading of posters etc or on demand. Have you checked if on demand works? It's also possible it's not blocking anything important and you can ignore it. I just wonder if it's blocking searches and such and forcing them to run on the machine instead of online.


I haven't noticed anything that isn't working properly. The event log of my intrusion detection system reports that the Wistron device pops up on average only once a day, and stays up for 1-2 minutes. The timing of the occurrences do not match any of my activities, so I don't think I am causing it. I wonder if this is an attempt to extract usage information from my DVR? As a related question, do we know the extent of the access that DirecTV has to our viewing activity? Is it wide open, or do we have any control over it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can set that on the web site, but not sure where it is, haven’t looked for those settings in a while. And it could be for reporting PPV and viewing info, but not sure. I wouldn’t think it’d look different than other stuff.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> New DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit hits FCC with wireless in tow


After reading this, I wouldn't be surprised if it was checking for firmware updates once a day and that's all this is.


----------

